# Londonderry Lithia Spring Water



## Zooptroop (Jul 21, 2020)

I discovered a crate of Londonderry Lithia Spring Water bottles above the ceiling of an old carriage house on our property. Anyone have an idea on value? I’ve done a ton of research but can’t find much other than the companies history. I’ve only cleaned 3 of them so far. The rest of them are still sitting in the crate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 21, 2020)

Wow those are wonderful!  I can't help with value I'm afraid but that's a fantastic find.  They're in great shape as well!


----------



## Zooptroop (Jul 21, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow those are wonderful! I can't help with value I'm afraid but that's a fantastic find. They're in great shape as well!







Still have a bunch to clean! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 21, 2020)

Found a couple things. Hope they help.








						Londonderry Lithia Spring Water Bottle 1900 Nashua New Hampshire NH Cure   | eBay
					

Here we have an aqua blown in mold/tooled lip bottle embossed on the front “Londonderry/Spring Water Co./Nashua, N.H.”.



					www.ebay.com
				












						1903 Londonderry Lithia Water Ad Sparkling Circus Theme Clown Elephant Jester  | eBay
					

Advertiser: Londonderry Lithia Water. Date: 1903. Size: 6.5”x9.5".



					www.ebay.com
				












						1899 Londonderry Lithia Water Ad Great Western Champagne  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1899 Londonderry Lithia Water Ad Great Western Champagne at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						1909 Londonderry Lithia Spring Water Ad - Popular  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1909 Londonderry Lithia Spring Water Ad - Popular at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Original ad: 1800's Londonderry Lithia - Nashua NH  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original ad: 1800's Londonderry Lithia - Nashua NH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Zooptroop (Jul 21, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Found a couple things. Hope they help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I’ve seen everything EBay has to offer, but still nothing about these specific bottles. Still looking tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2020)

SEEN THIS.



			History Of Londonderry Lithia Water


----------



## Zooptroop (Jul 21, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> SEEN THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> History Of Londonderry Lithia Water



Yup! Haven’t found lables examples for sale or owned by anyone except 1 other person. Wondering how scarce they may be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 21, 2020)

At least 6 different ones sold on ebay. Pic below.


----------



## Zooptroop (Jul 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> At least 6 different ones sold on ebay. Pic below.View attachment 210061View attachment 210062



I know of the 1 sold in Dec 2019 and know who bought it but I hadn’t seen the others. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamB (Sep 10, 2020)

Zooptroop said:


> I discovered a crate of Londonderry Lithia Spring Water bottles above the ceiling of an old carriage house on our property. Anyone have an idea on value? I’ve done a ton of research but can’t find much other than the companies history. I’ve only cleaned 3 of them so far. The rest of them are still sitting in the crate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, I’m new to this site. I live in Londonderry and am looking to buy one of these- preferably the clear blue bottle. Are any of yours for sale?  Thanks


----------

